
Elon Musk's SpaceX rocket to carry moon rover to historic Apollo 11 site - igriot
http://dock-of-bay.blogspot.com/2011/02/elon-musks-spacex-rocket-to-carry-moon.html
======
atgm
I wish the Apollo 11 site (LEM, flag, plaque, footprint) were off-limits.
Everything should still be perfectly preserved up there, and it should stay
that way without lots of rovers going all over it.

